# Local climbs compared to the Alps?



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

My girlfriend and I are taking a trip to the French Alps in July to watch the Tour and do some riding. Since its winter and when I can't ride I wrench, I've been debating whether I should stick with my standard 39/53 crankset or swap it out for a compact (I already normally run a 12/27 10spd cassette)

I was reading an article on dailypeloton.com (http://195.5.122.46/displayarticle.asp?pk=10192 ) and it looks like tha average grade of some of the classic climbs in the Alps are not much worse than Skymass, Mt. Weather or some of the other DC/VA/MD climbs but that some of the peak grades are upwards of 15%. Does anybody know what the steepiest parts of some of the better local climbs are? Better yet, does anybody have similar profile charts for local rides?

Since I don't feel like I need a compact for any of the local riding I do, I'd rather not replace my crankset if I don't need to. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MrXC said:


> My girlfriend and I are taking a trip to the French Alps in July to watch the Tour and do some riding. Since its winter and when I can't ride I wrench, I've been debating whether I should stick with my standard 39/53 crankset or swap it out for a compact (I already normally run a 12/27 10spd cassette)
> 
> I was reading an article on dailypeloton.com (http://195.5.122.46/displayarticle.asp?pk=10192 ) and it looks like tha average grade of some of the classic climbs in the Alps are not much worse than Skymass, Mt. Weather or some of the other DC/VA/MD climbs but that some of the peak grades are upwards of 15%. Does anybody know what the steepiest parts of some of the better local climbs are? Better yet, does anybody have similar profile charts for local rides?
> 
> ...


The Alpine climbs are not steeper, but they are a lot longer than the MD/VA climbs. I have done a lot of climbs in MD and VA and have ridden in the Alps. My bike has a triple (53-39-30) with a 12-25 on the back. I rarely, if ever, use the granny gear in the US. But, I have used it in the Alps when I have been doing more than one climb in a day. When you are climbing for 5 or 6 or 7 miles without a break, even seemingly low grades (like 5-7 %) can tax your legs and you will welcome having some easier gears. I don't have any good profile charts for the local climbs. But, if you want charts for the European climbs, this is a good website www.salite.ch


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MarkS said:


> The Alpine climbs are not steeper, but they are a lot longer than the MD/VA climbs. ]


Since I did my initial post, I have been doing some Topo profiles of local climbs. As best I can estimate, Mt. Weather is about a 3 mile climb before you get to the first summit (where the fences with blocking material are). The climb to Reed's gap from the East is about 5.5 miles. The Izoard is about 10 miles http://www.salite.ch/izoard1.asp?Ma...68t0o&dx=485&dy=330&empriseW=970&empriseH=661 and the Galibier is even longer.http://www.salite.ch/galibier.asp?M...e2jbp&dx=485&dy=330&empriseW=970&empriseH=661


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I have climbed the l'alpe d'huez twice, a couple of pyrenees passes, and some serious climbing in Italy. 

I completely agree with Mark S. The thing that wears on you in the Alps is not the grade but the consistency. Sure, there are places that are very steep but what bites you in the a$$ is the 13-20 miles of consistent climbing. 

If you are planning to do multiple days of climbing in a row then I would get a triple or at least a compact crank. Also, I don't know the fitness level of your GF, but if she is going to be climbing with you and goes a little slower then you, get the triple for sure. Slowly turning over that bigger gear is torturous.
________
Glass Bubblers


----------



## Rugby11 (Sep 25, 2003)

http://felixwong.com/news/2003/07/climb-to-kaiser/
I know it's west coast but check this one out start in the 300 ft elevation and climb to over 9000 feet.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Wintergreen*

Almost 7 mile climb, with over 2600 feet gained:

See the course map (with elevations) here:

http://www.cvilleracing.org/

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

*Thanks for the advice so far*

Thanks all for the advice so far!

It sounds like I may seriously want to consider the compact. It's a good thing I like wrenching! But maybe I'll head down to Wintergreen and use it as a test first.

The answer for my girlfriend is easy. She already runs a triple with a long cage rear derailleur so I'm just going to pull of the 9spd road cassette that's on her bike now and replace it with a 32t or 34t mountain bike cassette. 

Please keep the advice coming!


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Are you doing a tour group? If so, which one? I'm interested in doing the same thing and I live in the DC area. I need to get in some hills and miles before the summer. Actually, I need to get in some cycling time in general.


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

We debated for a while over whether to do a package or go our own way. Ultimately we decided on a package because it was logistically simplier. We also figured with a package we would be less likely to make rooky mistakes that could make our trip less enjoyable - i.e. parking in the wrong place and missing a stage.

Ultimately we signed up for the following package: http://www.alpcycles.com/tourdefrance.htm


----------

